

Ask HN: What are some tips for getting into top Computer Science colleges? - chromedude

I am currently working on getting into a top school (Columbia University) to get a degree in Computer Science. I am an entrepreneur and web developer with  a startup I am about to launch. I also have created a website to help students memorize. Any tips on how to make myself look more wanted to the college?
======
loggedintocom
Do you want to appear more wanted by other colleges, or would you like
Columbia to want you? Consider taking a professional writing course.

Also, if you're an entrepreneur, what do you expect to learn at university? If
you have the inclination and drive to actually launch a startup then you may
be better off with self directed learning. Just make sure you cover the
boring(to the uninitiated!) bits.

~~~
chromedude
Yeah I would want Columbia to want me more. I have definitely considered self
directed learning (and would much prefer to do that), but I think it is very
important to have that piece of paper to get a job if I ever need to.

